# Which cities belong in different countries?



## colombian_girl (Jun 14, 2005)

joaquin said:


> Los Angeles to Latin America!! Consedring the fact over 50% of pop. is from there.
> Buenos Aires to Spain or France because its people and culture



latin america is a vague term

los angeles is nothing like south america, los angeles probably would be in mejico or el salvador


----------



## Skopie (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll swap America Birmingham and Milton Keynes for New York, how about that


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Blumenau could be a poorer German city 

Sao Paulo could be a messier Italian or some Japanese city.

Porto Alegre could be in Uruguay or Argentina


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

Booyashako said:


> Los Angeles should be in Mexico


OH!!! You bastard, you... 
Los Angeles is staying right where it is.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Actually, Los angeles was in Mexico before


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Los Angeles feels more like Mexico than San Diego and San Diego is merely miles from the border. Why is that?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^Higher concentration of Mexicans? I don't think LA feels too Mexican, some clusters, but not in general.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

simadon said:


> Most of these scenarios are a result of areas a few square kms of distinction in each city.
> 
> Ive been to ALOT and the problem with NA cities new and old is that really outside those few square miles....its all the same with a very slight regional twist.
> 
> ...


Toronto in former East Germany? Huh?


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

LA doesnt feel mexican to me at all, and I have lived in LA all my life and taken trips to mexico. The only part that feels mexican to me Olvera Street.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

this thread is lol


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I edit...


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*A TALE OF TWO (out-of-place) CITIES*

While I havn't read any replies before posting this, I can't imagine it being _original_: Los Angeles belongs (right next to Mexico City, where together they become twin cities) in Mexico. Need I explain?

Panama City (Panama) would fit very nicely in _any_ of the these South American countries: Brazil, Argentina, Colombia or Venezuela. Not only is it out of character in Panama, but in _all_ of Central America. As a *SkyscraperCity*, it sticks out like a sore thumb in the region...
:tiasd:


----------



## rogeliolucatero (Jul 11, 2005)

[Everywhen] said:


> melbourne in the u.k.
> 
> montreal in france
> 
> ...



Hahaha so true. I have a group of friends who thought Toronto was a city in the Northeastern US.

Barcelone does belong in France and it would if the Catalonians had it their way.

Miami is so South Americanized its creepy...

*Los Angeles* belongs in Mexico. *Mexico City* belongs in southern France.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ when does the catalonians have said they want to belong to France?¿?¿?¿??¿?¿?

some of them want to be independent.just that

in adittion barcelone is more like madrid or valencia than you think.

aniway, Mexico city in southern france?¿??¿??¿ :weirdo:


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

[Everywhen] said:


> but barcelon is like the italian-french mediterranian cities.....its not like benidorm etc.
> 
> barcelona is more french-bounded than to spain
> 
> btw. marseille is so elegant........my ancestor are from marseille...wish i could go there. and yes....for the pics, marseille is more like barcelona than barcelona to benidorm


pffff, you're talking nonsense mate! :lol: :lol: 

You say Barcelona is more French because it's more like Marseille than like Benidorm. ??? Benidorm is not the only Mediterranean city in Spain mate, and it's mainly a resort town, not a city where most of the people in there live there all year round. It's absurd to do that comparison. You have forgotten cities like Girona, Tarragona, Castellón, Valencia, Alicante, Palma de Mallorca, much more similar to Barcelona.

And you even say they'd like to be French??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

It would be more appropriate to say Perpignan belongs to Catalonia, and Biarritz + Bayonne belong to the Basque Country, because of the language and culture.


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Catalonia has never claimed they wanted to be with France historically, as Catalonia has always been in Spain on the wars against France. 

The truth about this is that independentist Catalans want the independence from Spain, but they also want their Catalan territory in France, Perpignan, not to belong to France. Many people like to turn into truth some absurd suppositions born in their imaginative minds. :|


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

colombian_girl said:


> there is nothing brazilian about miami, 80% of miami's population is of cuban origin, and the owners of the biggest industries in the city are also cubans
> 
> if something miami should be cuba.



umm, the first part of your statement is not true. metro miami (nor the city of Miami) is not 80% cuban, it's not even 80% hispanic. but you aren't that off: the metro area (Miami-Dade County only) is 60% hispanic...cubans are about 25 percent of the metro

and this does not even include the Broward County or Palm Beach County portion of the *whole* Miami region, those areas are *alot* more white/other races!

Just FYI


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

All of southern Texas should belong to Mexico....there are small towns near the border where the mayors can barely speak English (broken English)


----------

